# Schedule PCD after ED?



## 10M3MAN (Sep 29, 2009)

Im going to be doing ED next May and I was thinking of doing the PDC redelivery. Do you drive your car at the PDC or is it their vehicles. Just asking a question...please no newb comments or use the search button stuff...Thanks for all of your help guys...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

You drive BMW's car on the track. You drive yours when you leave.


----------

